# 
, , ,   ,   .
 ()        ,   ,  ,     , -    ,      .  **        ,      .   ()      ,       .
   ,            ,      ()?        (      )  ?
  .

----------


## Diez

> (      )  ?


.  . .

----------

Diez,    ,        :

" ", 2009, N 11

  ,     


(     
 28.04.2009 N 15714/08)


   ,              <1>, :
-           ;
- **   ;
-         .
    ,          <2>. ,               .


      <3>         75  100% ,        ,   .

   ,    ,  ,            ,    .   :
-      ;
-       ;
- ** .
        ,          .   ,               ,           <4>:
() 100%- ;
()   .

 ,                     .

**       ,   , _   ,     _   <5>.

**  _   ,   _  __.                <6>            <7> -    .

 ,        ,  **     , _   <8>._        :     ,      ,               .

 ,       ** ,    ,    . *       ,  * .   **    ,        <9>.   ,     ,      <10>.
--------------------------------
<1>  4 . 15.25  .
<2>  4 . 15.25, . 2 . 2.1  .
<3>  4 . 15.25, . 1 . 23.60  ; . 1 . 1 . 19, . 2 . 22    10.12.2003 N 173-; . 1     - , .     15.06.2004 N 278.
<4>     20.10.2008 N -40/9625-08,      23.07.2008 N 09-8201/2008-.
<5> ., ,     14.01.2009 N 82-6195/2008-31,    05.08.2008 N 10-829/08-02-3656/08,    25.06.2008 N 09-4509/08-1.
<6>     24.12.2008 N 56-24014/2008.
<7>     12.02.2009 N 44-2860/2008,  17.04.2009 N 56-47515/2008.
<8> ., ,     12.08.2008 N 55-2421/2008;    23.01.2009 N 35-6907/08-1.
<9>     26.03.2009 N 09-1628/09-1.
<10> ., ,     28.11.2008 N 74-1421/08-02-5807/08,    18.09.2008 N 33-6359/08-02-4449/08,    09.10.2008 N 09-7381/08-1.

----------

,     :
 ,   - ,  *    2* ,     ,    ,               ,      -   1  1  19    10.12.2003 N 173- "     "       4  15.25  .
 ? :Frown: 
  . 

*1  1  19    10.12.2003 N 173- "     "* ( -    , )     ,     ,   ,    (),                 ,        ()    ,    ,   ,       ,       .
*4  15.25 *                      ,     ,    ,            ,       ,                     ,       .

----------

